# מחפשים רב רפורמי. המלצות?



## shirpan (31/3/13)

מחפשים רב רפורמי. המלצות? 
הי חברות, אנחנו חודש וחצי לפני החתונה ומחפשים רב רפורמי.. המלצןות?


----------



## RegiKo (31/3/13)

אמיר וינד 
הוא מחתן אותנו


----------



## LoliLoli (31/3/13)

הרב מיכאל בוידן 
איש מקסים, לבבי ונעים!
חיתן אותנו לפני קצת יותר משבוע.


----------



## hillala8 (31/3/13)

משה יהודאי


----------



## SIMPLY GOOD (31/3/13)

אמיר וינד! 
מקסים מקסים!
אותנו הוא כבש לגמרי, וסגרנו איתו לחתונתנו (שאגב, יוצאת במועד לגמרי לא סטנדרטי לחתונות..)


----------



## Norma Desmond (1/4/13)

גם אותנו יחתן אמיר וינד 
הוא הקסים אותנו ועושה רושם נהדר!
הוא אפילו התקשר לאחל לנו חג שמח ולהזכיר לי שאנחנו צריכים לבחור נוסח לכתובה וגם עיצוב ולשלוח אליו כדי שיספיק להדפיס אותם (כמובן שאני עדיין נמרחת עם עניין העיצוב ולא שלחתי לו עדיין...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) מה שאומר לי שהוא גם אחראי (יותר ממני לפחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

